# Fishing partner gets sea sick



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anyone help me out. My father in law gets sea sick the instant he can't see land. We generally fish the Perdido Bay area in a 19ft Kenner bay boat. I would like the opportunity to try for some Snapper next season, as well as other offshore species on a calm day. Can anyone suggest some public spots that you can catch these types of fish and still see land. No private spots, I have lists of public numbers, just dont really know how far out they are. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't restrict the spots you go to just because of sea sickness. It can be overcome. Start with ginger and ginger snaps. That is a proven help if not cure for sea sickness. The other thing is that he may just be doing something that is making him sick. He just needs to learn some tricks to get his sea legs quickly. The very first time I went out on my ship in the North Atlantic I puked for 4 days. I decided that I was never going to do that again. The next time we went out I didn't get sick at all(never got sick again actually). Just learn not to look at your feet and to keep an eye on the horizon most of the time. If he starts to get sick pull the anchor and start driving some. Have him stay in the middle of the boat and not fore or aft. It may only be a little smoother but it is a smoother part of the boat. There are more things he can do those are just a few. Maybe some of the others can chime in and give him some suggestions.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Take a picture of land with you. When he starts to get sick, show it to him.

I think it is mostly psychological but not all of it. I do think it can be over come. If you think you are going to get sick you probobly will.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sniper (8/12/2009)*Take a picture of land with you. When he starts to get sick, show it to him.
> 
> I think it is mostly psychological but not all of it. I do think it can be over come. If you think you are going to get sick you probobly will.




That's a good idea. Or paint a mural of the beach on the inside of the boat. Hell, paint the whole inside of the boat to look like the beach.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Man,

I agree withthe previous writers, but if you are looking at a public spot, anything with a latitude of 30.15.XXX and higher will be 3 miles or less from shore at Pensacola pass and under 7 miles from shore upto 20 miles east from the pass. If you go too far west from there, you will hit land or end up in Alabama water and you will need an Alabama fishing license. That should keep you within sight of land. There are a bunch of good spots east of teh pass about 8-12 miles within eyeshot of the shore. Of course, watch the weather, sometimes you could be one mile out and nt be able to see anything.

Chris


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *WW2 (8/12/2009)*Don't restrict the spots you go to just because of sea sickness. It can be overcome. Start with ginger and ginger snaps. That is a proven help if not cure for sea sickness. The other thing is that he may just be doing something that is making him sick. He just needs to learn some tricks to get his sea legs quickly. The very first time I went out on my ship in the North Atlantic I puked for 4 days. I decided that I was never going to do that again. The next time we went out I didn't get sick at all(never got sick again actually). Just learn not to look at your feet and to keep an eye on the horizon most of the time. If he starts to get sick pull the anchor and start driving some. Have him stay in the middle of the boat and not fore or aft. It may only be a little smoother but it is a smoother part of the boat. There are more things he can do those are just a few. Maybe some of the others can chime in and give him some suggestions.


not to ask a dumb questions, but how many ginger snaps would you have to eat and how far in advance of your trip do you eat them?


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

My brother is the same way so we're experimenting with some things we read online. Anything with ginger helps a strong ginger ale like Vernon's. Or get a doctor to prescribe the patches a buddy of mine uses them. I've been known to pop a 2 Dramamines before a trip. Its a trial and error thing but can definitely be overcame. I read about a mystery soda that will suppress sickness even if they are just before hurling(can't find the site anymore:banghead)

Over in MS, catching snapper with land in sight is "almost" unheard of but there is a whole new world with no land in sight.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree that i you want to fish within site of land, heading SE of Pensacola pass is the best bet. I would just adress the issue and remove the sickness. The patches are good about preventing the sea sickness but have to be put on the night before and give most people some side effects, dry mouth being most common.

I have recently tried Scopace. It is prescription only and can be takenright before a trip.Great results sofar. Iwill only get sick if it is rough and I took one the weekend ofslam anddidn't feel at all ill while fishing way offshore in 3-5/ 4-6.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

WWW.GOOGLEEARTH.COMits free and safe VERY USEFUL!<P align=left>just copy paste your GPS coordinates and it will pin point its location, then hit the ruler and see how far away from the pass! Regardless of you finding a place close anough from shore, it is a great way to make a plan for the day!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fishmasterseven (8/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *WW2 (8/12/2009)*Don't restrict the spots you go to just because of sea sickness. It can be overcome. Start with ginger and ginger snaps. That is a proven help if not cure for sea sickness. The other thing is that he may just be doing something that is making him sick. He just needs to learn some tricks to get his sea legs quickly. The very first time I went out on my ship in the North Atlantic I puked for 4 days. I decided that I was never going to do that again. The next time we went out I didn't get sick at all(never got sick again actually). Just learn not to look at your feet and to keep an eye on the horizon most of the time. If he starts to get sick pull the anchor and start driving some. Have him stay in the middle of the boat and not fore or aft. It may only be a little smoother but it is a smoother part of the boat. There are more things he can do those are just a few. Maybe some of the others can chime in and give him some suggestions.
> ...




Just a couple of hours should do it. I never actually used ginger or ginger snaps. I just know a lot of people that used to eat them like candy when we were out to sea and they swore by them. We used to play in 30 to 60 foot seas in the North Atlantic. If you're going to get sea sick that is definitely the place. I knew a lot of bubbleheads that would eat them before they put to sea because the subs are not very smooth on the surface and they would get them through the first day while they were putting out to sea. Mythbusters also did a piece on ginger and one of the guys on there practically pukes on the dock. lol

The reason for Ginger, Ginger Snaps and Ginger Ale is that they work and they don't make you sleepy. Being on a ship in the Navy going out to sea is a bad place to get sleepy. You have to have your head about you or bad things can happen. Same goes for small boats you really don't want to be drugged up and sleepy when something goes down 30 miles offshore.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Based on your description of "sick as soon as he can't see land" I think you are up against a psychological issue not a physiological one. The ginger and other "remedies" address physiological causes. I have a woman friend that was absolutely determined to overcome her sea sickness problem. She got sick within minutes of going out of the pass. She was fine all day long in the bay no matter how rough, how hot or what the activity was?not even a hint of nausea?ever. As soon as we would head out the pass she would get sick. She researched and tried every documented solution. Tried all the ?home remedies?, what to eat and not eat, every known prescription and over the counter drug, wrist bands, electronic devices and combinations of all the above. She was extremely determined to beat this thing. After three years of frustration and two trips to the hospital for dehydration, she finally accepted that she couldn?t win this one battle. As far as I know she never tried a shrink or hypnotherapist?which is probably the only real solution for her problem and maybe the only solution for your father-in-law.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I found a miracle product. Motion Ease drops.


----------



## drklburg (Jan 4, 2009)

i second motion eaze drops-they even make a hang-over feel better


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Mind over Matter. I just refuse to think about it. Never once have been sea sick.


----------



## koilane (Feb 1, 2008)

Can not say weather or not it works yet, but I have pick up something recently that I am hoping will help my wife. Plan on trying for the first time labor day.

"Quease EASE"

I found it at Sams in Orange Beach and the girls at the counter swear by it. It is actually an inhaler. They stated the while they do sell some to people that fish, that the biggest of the buyers are pregnat women and chemo patients. Both parties have praised the results. That was enough proof for me to at least try it.

Web site on the bottle is www.soothing-scents.com if you want to check it out.

Will post results after she tries it.

The biggest thing that I have found that helps my wife is to catch alot of fish. I have seen her almost green and we would start catching real well and next thing I know she is having a great time and screaming "fish on, fish on" !


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought the quese ease at Sam's for the same reasons (girls at the counter swear it works). I got it for any crew who might start feeling sick. My results have been mixed:

7 year old nephew got sick, used it, no help. 74 yr old Dad used it, no help.

30 year old woman used it and felt much better.

One caveat...the woman went below in rough seas and came out feeling a little nausea...used the inhaler...5 minutes later knockdown on rigger, hookup, short fight before hook pulls...10 minutes later I ask "how are you feeling?" her response "I feel much better, Thanks"

I think the inhaler might work but I'm thinking that a fish on is much stronger medicine :letsdrink


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Have him try the Scopace tablets. One hour before the trip have him take 2. After 4 hours out give him 1. They will cause dry mouth but other than that they work great. They are prescription though.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like we might not have a Snapper seasonnext year at all, so you might not have to worry about going far enough away from land.:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

dremamine works well for the people that i have seen taking it. I myself has never gotten sea sick and i think the biggest part of it is being awake and aware before you get on the open water. Being half asleep and drowsy is a killer. Planety of sleep and enough time to completely be awake are two things that i do to prevent loosing my previous meal


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Much like Wayne said,ginger is a natural method of healing or suppressing seasickness without the caffeine rush of dramamine and the like. Ginger root tablets can be had at the CVS or other places that carry that kind of thing and taken before a trip will most likely take care of the problem whether its psychological or in fact a real problem. Dont know but I keep a bottle on board just in case someone starts turning greener than the sea.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Chew a bonine tablet about an hour before you board the boat. Eat ginger root and ginger snaps and even bring ginger ale on board. Salty potato chips seem to help also. 25 years ago, sea sickness was a common thing for me. I have not been sick since I started this routine back then.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

well at least he keeps the water chummed up for you.... 

If he is sea sick next time. Throw him in. That should cure him:letsdrink


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Go to the doctor and get him the patch or pill , they are both the same ingredient "scopolamine" the pills work just fine but you have to keep taking them every 4 or 5 hours and its best to start them the night before. The patch works for 3 days if you leave it on and can be placed on a few hours before going or the night before. they both have the same side effects but for the most part the side effects are null.


----------

